# Black and White Starter Silhouettes Revealed!



## muffun (May 8, 2010)

What do you guys think? Yes, these are completely legitimate. Just revealed on PS five minutes ago. =D

Muffedit: Video.
http://www.youtube.com/v/DQyCUaSPMW0

Also, sexy quote time.



			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> They're silhouettes, don't make judgments too soon.


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2010)

I want the one on the left it looks like a flamingo

/insidejoke


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 8, 2010)

Looks epic

Edit: I want the one in teh middle


----------



## Mr. L (May 8, 2010)

Oh god, they look worse than the 4th gen ones.


----------



## muffun (May 8, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Oh god, they look worse than the 4th gen ones.


They're silhouettes, don't make judgments too soon.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 8, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: ^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mr. L (May 8, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, just by their shapes they look disappointing. 

@Jrrj: Yeah, because you really thought that as well >_>.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 8, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> What do you guys think? Yes, these are completely legitimate. Just revealed on PS five minutes ago. =D


Original  Nintendo looks like a copy of piplup turtwig and that weird flame monkey


----------



## Mr. L (May 8, 2010)

So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you on drugs? Those look nothing like Piplup, Turtwig and Chimchar.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 8, 2010)

Topiplup

Left:Chimchar. 

Right:Turtwig


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 8, 2010)

the one on the right kinda looks like piplup


----------



## muffun (May 8, 2010)

So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
			
		

> Topiplup
> 
> Left:Chimchar.
> 
> Right:Turtwig


wat.


Please keep all the hostility out of this thread, thanks.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 8, 2010)

I actually like them they just look like copys 

And i like the black one with the red on it


----------



## muffun (May 8, 2010)

So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
			
		

> I actually like them they just look like copys
> 
> And i like the black one with the red on it


They're all black.......


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 8, 2010)

If you wer to compare to sinnoh starters
the one on the right is piplup
Top is Turtwig
left is Chimchar


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 8, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind 

Not in that Pic


----------



## Mr. L (May 8, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he means Zoroark or whatever it's called.


----------



## muffun (May 8, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I figured he meant one of the starters because that's what thread we're in.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 8, 2010)

ZOMG, new Pokemo- *Sees Pokemon*

.......


:barf:


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2010)

I want the one that looks like a black blob.


----------



## Elliot (May 8, 2010)

Looks okay i guess.


----------



## bittermeat (May 8, 2010)

They look like they would be bomb. Just hoping this generation is better than the last. ;x


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2010)

I'm predicting a platypus for the Water starter.


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 8, 2010)

The one on the left looks like a mermaid bellsprout. and the middle a mix between turtwig and marill


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 8, 2010)

Guess, from left to right

Fire Grass Water


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2010)

Ok I think the middle will be water, and I think it will be a kappa.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

The third one is Nintendo's swipe at a fire platypus.

The first is grass, so that leaves the middle one to be water.


----------



## -Aaron (May 8, 2010)

I swear, the middle one looks like a pig.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I swear, the middle one looks like a pig.


Spoink+Turtwig+Lopunny=FUR******RY OH GAWD


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> The third one is Nintendo's swipe at a fire platypus.
> 
> The first is grass, so that leaves the middle one to be water.


How does the one on the right look anything like a platypus?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked, then I saw a platypus.

Don't judge.


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 8, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree it looks like Mew... even though it wont be a legendary


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 8, 2010)

Middle one's shape looks awful.


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Middle one's shape looks awful.


Not the best. but not awful :veryhappy:


----------



## Elliot (May 8, 2010)

I'm guessing,
Left: Water
Top: Grass
Right:Fire.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I'm guessing,
> Left: Water
> Top: Grass
> Right:Fire.


I would say left would be grass because it has a maple esque leaf for a tail.

Or it is Charmander's ******** brother.


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 8, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I'm guessing,
> Left: Water
> Top: Grass
> Right:Fire.


Maybe they will do somthing different the one on the right looks psychic


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 8, 2010)

Guess:
left:grass
Middle:Fire
Right:Water


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 8, 2010)

hockeydudejr said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not, don't get your hopes up.
they'll always be grass, fire, and water.


The one in the middle looks like it's the grass one, and a very bad copy of Turtwig. The other two both look like water, but I'm going out on a limb and saying the left one is water and the right is fire.


----------



## random guy (May 8, 2010)

They look alright but i'm going to really judge them untill movepools, typeing, and status come out.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 8, 2010)

The first one to the left's head looks like Spy VS Spy's head.


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 8, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> hockeydudejr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre right but it does look psychic...


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> The first one to the left's head looks like Spy VS Spy's head.


That would be perfect considering the whole Black Spy, White Spy, Black Version, White Version.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 8, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subliminal messaging.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to be the Cold War of Pokemon.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 8, 2010)

The middle one looks like Turtwig mixed with that other Pokemon that I can never remember's name.


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 8, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> The middle one looks like Turtwig mixed with that other Pokemon that I can never remember's name.


Marill?


----------



## «Jack» (May 9, 2010)

Ugh. These look worse than last gen's starters.


----------



## -Aaron (May 10, 2010)

Don't mind me






<div class='spoiler_toggle'>NSFW</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Don't mind me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>unofficial


----------



## Trundle (May 10, 2010)

Cool..


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 10, 2010)

Starters are supposed to be cute, not horribly disfigured monsters that makes the name pokemon die a little inside. And they're all copies.

Left: Charmander
Middle: Turtwig
Right: Piplup


----------



## «Jack» (May 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?
The bottom set is clearly official.


----------



## Josh (May 10, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they're fake, If not they suck ass.


----------



## «Jack» (May 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic. Did you look at the ones I was talking about? They're the NSFW ones.


----------



## Josh (May 10, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I suck  >_<


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 10, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Don't mind me


Wow.. those look awful.
If only someone with that style of art could actually draw something.. good?


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right:Mix of Maril, turtwig And a pig thing

 :X 

Why Nintendo!!!

please be Fakes


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 10, 2010)

So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're fake.
We aren't going to see the non-silhouetted ones until very later on.


----------



## Rawburt (May 10, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, a fire beaver, totally legit man.


----------



## Jas0n (May 10, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually quite like them. Let's be honest here, it'll probably be better than anything Nintendo comes up with, based on the previous generation.


----------



## Rockman! (May 10, 2010)

How about most of you stop complaining about what you can't even see?


----------



## Fire_Fist (May 10, 2010)

I know these are fake but the starter Pokemon in the middle looks interesting. It looks a lot like a Red Panda and I highly doubt there's a Pokemon based on that yet (If you know your animals you'll know what a Red Panda is).   

Though I must admit it doesn't exactly look too great. Oh well, I look forward to seeing what the starters will really look like...


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> How about most of you stop complaining about what you can't even see?


I see hardly any complaining here. Just a lot of guessing, so I would be quiet.


----------



## Rockman! (May 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're wrong.

Some people are like "HOMAHGODTHEYLOOKLIKE*censored.2.0*
HATE EM."


----------



## Entei Slider (May 10, 2010)

Even though I usually start with a fire type, Whatever type it is, I'm choosing the one on the right.


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think about it though; they're either idiots hating what the can't see (so I heard you like lazers) or they dislike the fanmade ones (Prof. Gallows)


----------



## Entei Slider (May 10, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Don't mind me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait.... are the top ones true? Not the bottom crappy ones.


----------



## Trundle (May 10, 2010)

The one on the right looks like a water type, amirite? (Maybe grass, if you take a second look.)
Anyway, the one on the left has the looks to be water, grass, or fire.
Yet, the one in the middle does not look like fire. 
This leaves my guess for the one on the right to be fire.
And again, if the one in the middle doesn't look like fire, (Or water) then it would be grass.
That's just my guess.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 10, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> The one on the right looks like a water type, amirite? (Maybe grass, if you take a second look.)
> Anyway, the one on the left has the looks to be water, grass, or fire.
> Yet, the one in the middle does not look like fire.
> This leaves my guess for the one on the right to be fire.
> ...


I'm tied between the middle and the left for grass type.... They both look grassy to me....


----------



## xAlvinX (Jun 2, 2011)

left:grass
mid:fire
right:water


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2011)

No **** :/


----------



## Marcus (Jun 2, 2011)

omg wtf no wey


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 2, 2011)

WHY THE HOLY **** ARE YOU GUYS BUMPING THIS?!


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 2, 2011)

the left one looks like it might be a fire type, i think.
i dunno where you guys are getting pigs, though.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 2, 2011)

this really wasnt worth bumping..


----------



## SockHead (Jun 2, 2011)

what does bump mean i am 8


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 2, 2011)

They don't have to be Grass, Fire, and Water.

They could be Fighting, Psychic, and Dark.
I wonder what the region could be based on this time? I hope Japan again.


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2011)

the middle one looks lyk a rabbit

could be a normal type starter for once


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 2, 2011)

I think the middle one is an Electric/Hedgehog type.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 2, 2011)

im gonna hack them all shiny anybody want to trade lol xD


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 2, 2011)

breaking news: they're all fakemons!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 3, 2011)

omgjustreleasedguise!!!11!1


----------



## rafren (Jun 3, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> omgjustreleasedguise!!!11!1


----------

